# 120x60x60 nature



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

This is my new layout...........
*Aquarium:*120/60/50cm OW- 360 lts
*Lighting:*4x54W 965 + 1x54W 840
*Substrate:* Biogrunt + River Gravel granulation 2-5 mm
*Ferts & CO2:*PA Macro + PA Micro + PA AquaPotas + PA Ferro +co2 system (bottle 3kg)
*Filtration:*Tetratec1200
*Plants:*
Echinodorus tenellus 
Blyxa Japonica 
Microsorium sp.philipine 
Vesicularia dubyana 
Valisneria nana 
Anubias nana
*Animals:*
Thoracocharax securis
Microrasbora galaxy 
Otociniclus macrospilus 
Cardina japonica 
Neocardina babaulti,fire red


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Got a wild and natural feel to it. Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice, Wigles! I love the wood you chose for the scape! It is very ornate looking; where did you get it from?

Was there any inspiration behind this scape, or you just wanted to "Go Green"?

I feel that the bottom right corner needs something. There looks to be a small hole there. Perhaps a Lobelia to go with the green coloration, but add a slightly different texture to it?

I have never heard of Aquagrunt for substrate! What is it, or what would you compare it to?

Fantastic job, Wigles!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

It has an untamed wild feel to it, I like.


----------



## leelee (Feb 9, 2007)

I like your style. I'm trying to create something similar. keep up the good work.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow this tank looks amazing!!! I think I want to do something like this in my 50g set up.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

I have never heard of Aquagrunt for substrate! What is it, or what would you compare it to?

Fantastic job, Wigles![/QUOTE]

Well, you could hardly hear about 'Aquagrunt' or 'Biogrunt', since the second part of both of these words are strictly Polish. "Grunt" translates loosely as 'soil', as well as a 'base' of sorts.

As to what it compares with, don't suspect it to be something too sophisticated. Most of plants and materials connected with growing them, comes there from Holland and Germany....


----------



## Analog Kid (Dec 27, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Thank you all for the positive comments. Unfortunately my English is very poor. However, I visit the forum regularly. 
Biogrunt is a substrate produced by my friend aquarist. It is available only in Poland. Here you can read more about Biogrunt.
http://www.allegro.pl/item513787176_biogrunt_aktywne_podloze.html


----------

